# SA AG dyno hub will it fit a DL-1?



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 28, 2020)

I have a 1976 raleigh dl-1 with a standard hub and i have the oppertunity to buy a 1954 SA AG dyno hub but i am unsure if the hub is large enough for the bike ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (May 1, 2020)

Never mind


----------

